# Writers Workshop: Critters



## Telcontar (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought I'd share this with everyone. It is a writer's workshop that I've been a part of for years. It works on a tit-for-tat basis. You maintain a participation ratio by submitting critiques of other peoples' work, and in return you can submit your own work to be critiqued.

It is geared towards short stories, but it does have mechanisms in place to allow entire novels to be critiqued. You can read up on the rules yourselves. There are a number of successful short story authors active in the group, as well. 

Here is the link: Critters


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 28, 2011)

I will look into it Tel cause yeah that sounds interesting Now I just have to find the time x.x!


----------

